# Reduced fetal movements 33 weeks!??!



## georgina.miss

Hi ya girlies just wondering if i am expected to feel a lot less movements at 33 weeks? Obviously hes getting alot bigger now so hes not moving around as much but today ive only felt him move a few times and he seems really, really lazy no kicks or anything just a few movements....i do NOT want to ring the mat ward as ive been there soooo much recently for high blood pressure and bleeding etc and definitely not going back there until my app on Monday as i was there this morning too!! I wasnt monitored today but hes been sooooooooooooooo quiet!!!! 

Anyone else starting to feel a lot less movement? Im going to see how it goes tonight and eat some sugary things and cold ice lollies see if i get any joy :)

xx


----------



## wasey

I was really worried about this earlier today, Squishy usually wakes me up and for the past few days hasn't been, I'm assuming it's only because she's getting bigger?


----------



## Brookey

im still feeling regular movements, if you are at all worried please phone your midwife or labour ward. My midwife was talking about this at my antenatal class the other night, she said that only you know your baby and if you feel something is not right do not hesitate to phone someone. She also said that they would rather you phone 50 times and nothing be wrong, than you not phone at all and the worse happens. Anyway, im sure everything is absolutely fine and bubs is just havin a quiet day, try laying on your side.....do let us know how it goes xxxxxxx


----------



## Moti

If you are questioning his movements, just give a call. Take my advice - better safe than sorry.

Best of luck:flower:


----------



## littleblonde

im still gettin regular movements so its not that they run out of room. I would get checked again. Especally with your resent visits


----------



## Blue_bear

I have just text my MW riend asking exactly the same thing although im 35+5. She said the movements will feel different. Which they do, more rolls and less kicks. But ultimately if its anything different from what you know as usual for your baby then you should phone. 
She suggested trying full fat ice cold coke, ice creamm etc to try get him moving. 

She also reassured me that MW's and DR's never mind how many times you phone or go in, which is nice to know because i know i always feel a bit silly


----------



## gw76

I had the exact same thing at 33 weeks. All of a sudden she wasn't moving at all - or so I thought. I called the Birthing Unit and they told me to come in...I was put on the monitor and she was a bit "lazy" but she was fine. I had a scan and she was moving around like crazy, but I couldn't feel it - she had changed position - she was now head down, with her back to my stomach, and my placenta is in front, so I couldn't feel her as much - also the movements have changed - it is definitely rolls and stretches, no more kicks... I also found out that she is measuring really big and there is a lot of fluid around her so...

Like the others, I would suggest going to get checked out - no doubt everything will be fine, but the nurses did say to me that reduced movement can mean all different things, so it is best to get checked out- if for no other reason, to put your mind at rest...

good luck


----------



## mummy2lola

On my bounty emails at 33wks it said as baby has less room now it's normal to feel less movement as in they won't be erratic all day but at the most active then there should still be as many as u have always had.it's normal for movements to become smaller as there's less room but any drastic reduction needs to be checked out to be on the safe side Hun.every baby is different and just because one person feels their baby all day does not mean u will to but it's better to be safe than sorry xx


----------



## georgina.miss

thank you all :D:D 
I decided to wait a little longer and hes finally started moving about a bit thank god!!!
i had tried everything- laying on my side, back and eating some sweets etc and nothing but now hes moving again maybe he was in a funny position but its such a relief i can feel him again!!! :D:D

Thank youuu xxx


----------

